
Advanced Analytics for Marketplaces - piotrgrudzien
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6vTLGfmy5M
======
piotrgrudzien
Approach: simulation with human-like AI agents

Short intro: [https://medium.com/@GruPiotr/the-hard-thing-about-
marketplac...](https://medium.com/@GruPiotr/the-hard-thing-about-marketplaces-
dfabc5de67be)

Demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6vTLGfmy5M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6vTLGfmy5M)

Try it: [http://dashboard.incentivai.co](http://dashboard.incentivai.co)

